# The natives are restless



## Epi-do (Oct 18, 2006)

Apparently, the local black and hispanic gangs are at it again.  While at work yesterday, we heard a couple of our trucks get dispatched on a shooting.  In the meantime, we continued to listen to police traffic on the radio for the incident.  People were running everywhere and they eventually had several held at gunpoint until additional officers arrived to assist.  The patient was transported to the hospital with a superficial wound to the arm.

A little bit later, we were dispatched for a police checkout in the same area.  We transported a second minor with slight injuries and ended up getting our pictures on the evening news because every local news station was there.  (Lovely.  I just hate it when that happens, and of course, the guys were all over it and razzed us the rest of the night back at the firehouse. <_<  )

At the hospital, we got the chance to talk to one of the investigating officers.  Apparently, there was a large group of hispanics waiting at the school bus stop, and when a group of black students were dropped off, a brawl insued.  The police believe it is retaliation for an event that happened about a week ago.  Naturally, no one that was at the scene saw or knows anything at all.

I am thinking Friday is going to be a very long shift....


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 18, 2006)

Keep your head down and remember being "first on scene" isn't always a good thing


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck and stay safe. I can feel your pain, as a night like that is typical fare here in New Englad's good ol' Rising Star.


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 19, 2006)

Epi-do said:


> At the hospital, we got the chance to talk to one of the investigating officers.  Apparently, there was a large group of hispanics waiting at the school bus stop, and when a group of black students were dropped off, a brawl insued.  The police believe it is retaliation for an event that happened about a week ago.  Naturally, no one that was at the scene saw or knows anything at all.



That kind of stupid crap happens here in California all too often. Nobody wants to say anything because they don't want to be a snitch. I see people wearing t-shirts that say "Don't be a snitch." Literally. It's insane. Fortunately in the area I'm in, we haven't had too many problems like that. But since we're one of those "first on scene" agencies, we've been caught up in stuff like that.

Good luck, man. Don't come home with any more holes than you woke up with!


----------



## Jon (Oct 19, 2006)

Philly is having the same problems..."Stop Snitching" t-shirts, 3-year-olds getting shot in the street in the middle of the day with No Wittnesses, etc.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 22, 2006)

I swear this is always a busy time of the year with the winter coming and the time change.  Be careful and be safe, and to let you know Epi-do all of my co-workers love that EMS song by Sequoyah Rain!!!!


----------

